# Spinning in Karlsruhe - WO?



## Znarf (18. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Fitnesstudio oder eine Einrichtung/Organisation, wo man über den Winter Spinning machen kann. 

Es sollte irgendwo in Karlsruhe, möglichst Innenstadt (bin da aber flexibel) sein. Ich will kein 2 Jahres-Abo abschließen, das höchste der Gefühle wären 6 Monate, aber auch nur dann, wenn man den Vertrag nach den 6 Monaten problemlos kündigen kann und nicht von irgendwelchen Paragraphenreitern über den Tisch gezogen wird  (manche Fitnessstudios spucken sich da selbst in die Suppe, zwecks Kundenzufriedenheit)

Es darf natürlich auch gerne eine Empfehlung für ein Fitnesstudio sein, das über geeignete Fährrädchen verfügt.


Viele Grüße und Dankeschön für alle Tipps!

Znarf


----------



## black soul (18. November 2008)

hi meister
musst halt mal die oldies fragen 
Fit-in , ebertstrasse 52 ( 3x in  KA)  da war ich selber lange zeit. 
frag nach jens petri, ist der boss, sag einen schönen gruss vom wolle....dann schmeisst er dich gleich raus ha ha. nein, dann macht petra seine karten nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (19. November 2008)

Sorry, aber Fit In ist ja wohl eines der teuersten Buden in KA. Mir haben die was von rund 60,- / Monat erzählt. Und Fit in und Fittness Company ließen sich auf kaum ein handeln ein, unter dem Motto "Komplettpreis für alle gleich...".
Über den El Taquito (Waldstraße 26 glaub ich) gibts eines, das wesentlich günstiger ist und auch Spinning anbietet. 
Ansonsten noch draußen das hier: http://www.karate-club-karlsruhe.de/
Kostet um die 30,-. Auch für 6 Monate buchbar.


----------



## saturno (19. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Fit In ist ja wohl eines der teuersten Buden in KA. Mir haben die was von rund 60,-â¬ / Monat erzÃ¤hlt. Und Fit in und Fittness Company lieÃen sich auf kaum ein handeln ein, unter dem Motto "Komplettpreis fÃ¼r alle gleich...".
> Ãber den El Taquito (WaldstraÃe 26 glaub ich) gibts eines, das wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger ist und auch Spinning anbietet.
> Ansonsten noch drauÃen das hier: http://www.karate-club-karlsruhe.de/
> Kostet um die 30,-â¬. Auch fÃ¼r 6 Monate buchbar.





was ist der unterschied zwischen einem fitness studio und einem tÃ¼rkischen/arabischem basar?????


richtig: auf dem basar kannste handeln im studio nicht


----------



## Znarf (19. November 2008)

Ok, dankeschön mal so weit. 
Werde das mal auskundschaften.

Fitness Company ist genau in meiner "neuen" Straße, 80m oder so, ist natürlich praktisch. El Taquito wäre aber auch ok.

Viele Grüße
Znarf


----------



## black soul (19. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Fit In ist ja wohl eines der teuersten Buden in KA. Mir haben die was von rund 60,-â¬ / Monat erzÃ¤hlt. Und Fit in und Fittness Company lieÃen sich auf kaum ein handeln ein, unter dem Motto "Komplettpreis fÃ¼r alle gleich...".
> Ãber den El Taquito (WaldstraÃe 26 glaub ich) gibts eines, das wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger ist und auch Spinning anbietet.
> Ansonsten noch drauÃen das hier: http://www.karate-club-karlsruhe.de/
> Kostet um die 30,-â¬. Auch fÃ¼r 6 Monate buchbar.



lieber tick

es ging nicht um den preis. und was meinst du warum ich ihm den jens empfohlen hab ???   naaa, klingelts ? vielleicht solltest du handeln lernen ?
ausserden bezweifle ich, dass im karateclub solch hÃ¼bsche trainerinnen sind.

@saturno

im studio kriegste keine dÃ¶ner........


----------



## saturno (20. November 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> lieber tick
> 
> es ging nicht um den preis. und was meinst du warum ich ihm den jens empfohlen hab ???   naaa, klingelts ? vielleicht solltest du handeln lernen ?
> ausserden bezweifle ich, dass im karateclub solch hübsche trainerinnen sind.
> ...



hm, das wär doch ne marktlücke, döner macht schöner


----------



## der-tick.de (21. November 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> lieber tick
> 
> es ging nicht um den preis. und was meinst du warum ich ihm den jens empfohlen hab ???   naaa, klingelts ? vielleicht solltest du handeln lernen ?
> ausserden bezweifle ich, dass im karateclub solch hübsche trainerinnen sind.
> ...


Es geht doch immer um den Preis... 
Aber klar, wenn die Trainerinnen nicht so atraktiv sind, was nützt dann das Studio? 
Übrigens sind im Karateclub / Fashionstudio sehr hübsche Trainerinnen! 

Wollt ja nur ein wenig helfen... Wenns um die Modernste Ausstattung geht, etc. dann ist er im FitIn auf jeden Fall richtig.


----------



## black soul (21. November 2008)

war ja nicht bös gemeint claus.egal, was macht deine neue waffe ? und ausserdem seh ich grad, du wohnst in KA. nix mehr pfalz? kennst du deidesheim, die eckkopf-trails ?  wir sind ja öfters in der pfalz unterwegs, wenn du lust u. zeit hast könnten wir ja auch mal zusammen , oder ?


----------



## Znarf (21. November 2008)

Also modernste Ausstattung muss nicht sein. Halt keine normalen Heimtrainer, sondern schon Heimtrainer für sportliches Training. Jeder Radfahrer, der schonmal auf so nem Oma-Kettler-Heimtrainer gesessen ist weiß was ich meine =)

Ansonsten ist ein günstiger Preis natürlich schon ok ;-)

Ich werd mal bei Fit In und Fitness Company nachfragen ob man mit denen nicht für 6 Monate was aushandeln kann. Würde sogar für zwei Leute im Voraus zahlen, ich will bloß keine 2 Jahre und dann noch Stress mit der Kündigung haben =)


Viele Grüße
Znarf


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

fit-in ist einfach nur wucher. Wenn du einen 3-Monatsvertrag machst zahlst du deine gut 65-70euro monatlich und dazu komm der Hammer 100euro Aufnamegebühr. Völlig überzogene Preise meins erachtens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischerman (14. September 2009)

Hi,

ich bin momentan auch beruflich von Montag bis Donnerst in KA und würde gerne in den kommenden Wintermonaten einmal die Woche zum Spinning gehen. Ich habe letzte Woche mal bei Fitness First nachgefragt, dort müsste ich aber eine volle Mitgliedschaft für 63 EUR abschließen. Kennt jemand günstigere Alternativen?


----------



## KA-Biker (14. September 2009)

ich glaub beim Fit-in gibts auch 10er Karten, dass würde sich vielleicht eher Lohnen wenn du nur einmal in der Woche gehen willst. Ich glaub diese Woche kann man da auch einmal umsonst Freunde mitbringen. Also wenn du bock hast. Naklar versuch die dich dann danach auch an einenVertrag zu binden, aber nunja.

Gruß


----------



## fischerman (18. September 2009)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde dort mal nachfragen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## fischerman (30. September 2009)

Hab mich heute mal erkundigt. Zehnerkarten scheint es nicht zu geben. Aber ich geh nächsten Dienstag mal ins Probetraining.


----------



## fischerman (27. Oktober 2009)

So, bin jetzt im Fit in. Ist da von euch auch jemand beim spinnen und falls ja, wann?


----------

